# Business name



## ang1995 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm trying to get my business started and get a website but I don't have a business name. I want the name and web address to match but so far haven't been able to come up with anything that I just love. I would like to use my name and photography but it's already taken so that's out. 
My photography style would be I guess just trying to keep things as natural as possible, get the peoples personalities, I do not have a studio and don't like indoor pictures unless they are newborns which I do love to do pictures of. 

Please! Any ideas would be very helpful and welcome. 

Here are a couple that people have come up with. I just don't really like any of them...

Lifelight Photography, Life in Light, Eye of Light, Lens of an Angel, An Angels View, Angelic Photographs...I think thats about all of them.


----------



## KmH (Dec 19, 2012)

I've moved this thread to the *Business District* section of TPF, and the *General Shop Talk* forum.

A key is making sure to only consider business names for which the .com web site domain name is available.

lifelightphotography - taken
lifeinlight - taken
eyeoflight - taken
lensofanangel - available
anangelsview - taken
angelicphotographs - available

Try - yournameImageWorks, yournamePhotographs, yournameProductions, yournameimages, etc


----------



## ang1995 (Dec 19, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> I've moved this thread to the Business District section of TPF, and the General Shop Talk forum.
> 
> A key is making sure to only consider business names for which the web site domain name is available.



Thanks! 

That's exactly what I'm trying to do and what makes it so difficult.


----------



## Mully (Dec 19, 2012)

How about Naturally Yours .... the dot com does not exist


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 19, 2012)

How about naturallyimages.com ?


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 19, 2012)

Im sure there are still good options that can include your name that are available. firstnamelastnamephotography.com or firstnamelastnamephoto.com


----------



## ang1995 (Dec 19, 2012)

sm4him said:
			
		

> I don't have a business, but there are a couple of things that seem like red flags here to me. Perhaps you've got them covered and just didn't specifically state that, but I'll mention them anyway.
> 
> 1. You say your photography style, "you guess" is keeping things natural. If you're ready to launch a business, shouldn't you have a pretty solid idea about how and what kind of photos you're going to be offering?  You'll be doing ONLY outdoor photography? Won't that kind of limit your market? Not sure where in Tennessee you are, but here in East TN, nobody wants to do outdoor shoots much in January and February OR in June, July and August--that's almost half the year already.
> 2. Are you just looking to create a business name that a web address is available for, or are you planning to get all the necessary business licenses, etc?
> ...



Thank you for your input! 

When I said "I guess I like to keep things natural" I didn't mean that I'm insure of that. I KNOW that I like natural best does that mean I'm completely opposed to indoor pictures?! No, I've done them and will do them if that's what people prefer. It's just not my favorite and I like outdoor in God's beautiful creation a lot better. 

I am planning on doing a lot more with my business besides just getting a name and website. I plan on trying to have a career out of it. I just feel like as of right now I need to get a name so that I can start taking some steps in the right direction to getting my business started. 

As far as using my last name and middle initial it's kinda hard for me since my initials are AMM. Do you think it would matter if I would use my last name and than later in a couple of years get married and it changes? 

Once again, thank you for the input.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow sm4him, I guess this one is why you're "mostly harmless"? Lol. 

Some very good points there, however to do a lot of the filings, you need to have your DBA nailed down or it will cost more later. I have a feeling she's in the situation you suspect, but DBA is important for paperwork.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 19, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Wow sm4him, I guess this one is why you're "mostly harmless"? Lol.
> 
> Some very good points there, however to do a lot of the filings, you need to have your DBA nailed down or it will cost more later. I have a feeling she's in the situation you suspect, but DBA is important for paperwork.




LOL, yeah, I realized that my post may not have sounded the way I intended, so I decided to delete it and take a little more time to consider how I wanted to respond. But ang1995 was too quick on the trigger for me! 
Well, really, re-reading my post, I guess I don't feel like I said anything untoward--it's just that a couple of things raised red flags that made me wonder if the OP was considering anything MORE than just "what shall I call my business?"
Her response makes me think that she IS considering those other things as well, and that's really all I was trying to get at.

OP: Again, I don't HAVE a business, so I don't know what the implications would be if you got married. Perhaps you could start only dating men whose last names also start with an "M?" :lmao:
When I DID have a business, quite a few years ago, and not in photography, I had a license in MY name and a different "business name" as a DBA. But I never had to change it, so I don't know what would be involved.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 19, 2012)

A simple website (domain) name is IMO pretty important.  If they can't easily remember it and then easily spell it...then it's a bad choice.  

Your name (if it's simple enough) may be a good choice.  If your exact name is taken, then try slight alterations like using initials or nicknames etc.  

I do think it's a good idea if your business name and website match, but if you have to trade that for a good simple web address...it would be worth considering.  

And again, I do agree that .com is certainly to be proffered...there are other options.  Just be sure that if you do go with something like .net, that the .com version doesn't go to someone who is your direct competition (in your area).  But if the .com site is for a photographer in Seattle, or for a light bulb company, then you probably won't lose any customers to them.


----------



## ang1995 (Dec 19, 2012)

sm4him said:
			
		

> LOL, yeah, I realized that my post may not have sounded the way I intended, so I decided to delete it and take a little more time to consider how I wanted to respond. But ang1995 was too quick on the trigger for me!
> Well, really, re-reading my post, I guess I don't feel like I said anything untoward--it's just that a couple of things raised red flags that made me wonder if the OP was considering anything MORE than just "what shall I call my business?"
> Her response makes me think that she IS considering those other things as well, and that's really all I was trying to get at.
> 
> ...



Lol!! Maybe I should just go marry a cousin and than I'd really be safe.  Lol! 

Thanks for your help although I'm slightly disappointed that you can't tell me if I'll be married and what the dudes last name will be.  lol jk!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 19, 2012)

ang1995 said:


> Be careful posting that around here, you may get more offers than you'd like. :mrgreen:


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 19, 2012)

Again im SURE that there are options to available with your name.

for example if your name is Amy Barker

amybarker.com
amybarkerphoto.com
amybarkerphotography.com
abarkerphoto.com
abarkerphotography.com
amybarkerimages.com
abarkerimages.com
amybimages.com
amybphoto.com
amybphotography.com
abarkerphoto.com
abarkerphotography.com

That is 12 different options from one name.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 19, 2012)

Just use domain samarai. That'll fix ya


----------



## ang1995 (Dec 19, 2012)

Light Guru said:
			
		

> Again im SURE that there are options to available with your name.
> 
> for example if your name is Amy Barker
> 
> ...



Yeah, I just don't like my last name. And it doesn't seem to flow....


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 19, 2012)

And what is this last name that you dont think "flows" and that you dont like


----------



## ang1995 (Dec 19, 2012)

Light Guru said:
			
		

> And what is this last name that you dont think "flows" and that you dont like



I'd rather not post it on here..:/


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 19, 2012)

ang1995 said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats your decision.  

But keep in mind that ALL great photographers, have branded themselves by using their own name not via some business name.  It was Half Dome by Ansel Adams not Half Dome by Yosemite Images


----------



## sm4him (Dec 19, 2012)

ang1995 said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what it is, I know what it is...!!! :lmao: 
I did a little detective work--it didn't take much. But your secret is safe with me. Unless someone pays me. Or offers me chocolate. Or if certain TPF members offer...well, never mind about that... 

It's not a bad last name at all, I quite like it and see some real possibilities for it. I thought maybe it was Snarklefuss or something. Or something inappropriate to your goals, like Hack. HackPhotography probably wouldn't drive in the customers.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 19, 2012)

sm4him said:


> ang1995 said:
> 
> 
> > Light Guru said:
> ...



I like the sound of snarklefusphoto.com and since your fist name starts with a ahackphotography.com is not to bad ether


----------



## ang1995 (Dec 19, 2012)

sm4him said:
			
		

> I know what it is, I know what it is...!!! :lmao:
> I did a little detective work--it didn't take much. But your secret is safe with me. Unless someone pays me. Or offers me chocolate. Or if certain TPF members offer...well, never mind about that...
> 
> It's not a bad last name at all, I quite like it and see some real possibilities for it. I thought maybe it was Snarklefuss or something. Or something inappropriate to your goals, like Hack. HackPhotography probably wouldn't drive in the customers.



Lol, I know how you figured it out too.  It's not that huge of a deal to me but I feel like its better not to post it.  

Well, if you've got some ideas for it you should message me them.  But only if you want.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 19, 2012)

I use my maiden name as my business name. So no matter if I'm married or get divorced and remarried, my business name is always my original self. The first studio I worked for was the first and middle name of the owner. A business that does not use your name can help if you plan on having a large staff later on and several shooters. But if you plan on just being the main shooter your name, no matter what it is, always works.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 19, 2012)

Please, of possible, DO NOT pick a cliche name.

Don't be "Kutie Pie Shutters Photography and Design."

It's just personal taste but please don't become one of...those people. Lol.

I would also suggest not using Image Works like KmH said or Photo Productions or something. It just sound pretentious...to me at least.


----------



## ang1995 (Dec 19, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> Please, of possible, DO NOT pick a cliche name.
> 
> Don't be "Kutie Pie Shutters Photography and Design."
> 
> ...



Lol! I definitely want a name that sounds professional and not some little wannabe.


----------



## ang1995 (Dec 22, 2012)

How does everyone feel about Len of an Angel? Cheesy?


----------



## CCericola (Dec 22, 2012)

Cheesy


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 22, 2012)

CCericola said:
			
		

> Cheesy



 ^


----------



## thetrue (Dec 22, 2012)

ang1995 said:


> How does everyone feel about Len of an Angel? Cheesy?


*yawn*

Just use your name. It's more professional. This one is definitely cliche, and kind of pretentious.


----------



## ang1995 (Dec 22, 2012)

I already said my name is taken. Thanks for the feedback though.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 22, 2012)

Your name is your name. There are other ways to incorporate your name in to a domain. I would help you find one, but you're all secretive with it and honestly I don't feel like playing detective - I have no vested interest in your success. So if you would like more options, my PM box is waiting for you.


----------



## ang1995 (Dec 22, 2012)

thetrue said:
			
		

> Your name is your name. There are other ways to incorporate your name in to a domain. I would help you find one, but you're all secretive with it and honestly I don't feel like playing detective - I have no vested interest in your success. So if you would like more options, my PM box is waiting for you.



Umm...okay. No need to get upset. Thanks for wanting to help me. I'm not being all secretive just being safe.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 22, 2012)

My advice is to not try and be clever. Don't utilize wordplay and double meanings.

I know one business who does that and their name makes no sense. Yeah it sounds cutesy but what does it even have to with their business model/brand?

It's ridiculous. Lol


----------



## Tee (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree with others who suggest steering clear of names that sound whimsical.  You are young and have many years ahead of you and I'd wager a Coke that 10 years from now Lens of an Angel or Butterfly Photography will have you shaking your head saying "What was I thinking!".   One other thing to consider is when one picks a name like "Angelic Images" or "Love Story Photos" that person better own up to the connotation it's sending.  Often they don't.  Have you done a "whois" look up to see when that persons domain expires?  Like others have given examples above there are many ways to incorporate your name or part of your name into a web presence that isn't hard to remember.


----------



## ang1995 (Dec 22, 2012)

Life Photography by Angela?! Weird?! Too long?! Whatcha think?


----------



## thetrue (Dec 22, 2012)

How about Photos by Angela

Or you could go with a fake last name. Just have to file for fictitious name with the state.


----------



## shents (Dec 22, 2012)

soul light photography ?
Inner light photography? 

OR drum roll......... 

Angel A Photography


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

ang1995 said:


> Life Photography by Angela?! Weird?! Too long?! Whatcha think?



Drop the life part and I think its fine. But photographybyangela.com is already taken. 



shents said:


> Angel A Photography



You realize that in a domain name that is just angelaphotography and that domain name is takin. 

angelaimages.com is available a suggest you go register it immediately.


----------



## ClickAddict (Dec 22, 2012)

New extensions are coming in 2013.  So although JohnSmithphotography.com might be taken, new domains such as JohnSmith.photo (no .com) will be available.  the website would be www.johnsmith.photo, emails would be john@johnsmith.photo , Fred@Johnsmith.photo etc..   Some of the new ones which would be applicable to photographers are: .photo .photography .gallery .media .pics .studio   (there's also a .canon and .nikon but these will be owned by the companies and not sure if they will be offering up domains for sale with those extensions  ex johnsmith.canon)  I might have missed some that could also apply.  For a full list go to  http://www.newgtldsite.com/new-gtld-list/


----------



## tentwo (Jan 24, 2013)

When choosing a business name, keep the following tips in mind:


Choose a name that appeals not only to you but also to the kind of customers you are trying to attract.
Choose a comforting or familiar name that conjures up pleasant  memories so customers respond to your business on an emotional level.
Don't pick a name that is long or confusing.
Stay away from cute puns that only you understand.
Don't use the word &#8220;Inc.&#8221; after your name unless your company is actually incorporated


----------



## tentwo (Jan 24, 2013)

Just throwing a few out there:

Rockin Photography
Lasting memories Photo Studio
Forever Memories Photo Studio
Shutters Photography
Images of you
Frozen in Time
Capture the Moment
Memory Lane
The Dark room
All in Focus 
Prism Photo Studio
Eye to the Present
Cheese
Focus on You
Smiles n More
Image Master Photo Studio
Perfect Pictures
In a Click
Eastside Photo Studios
Westside Photo Studios
Southern Studio
Northern Photo Studio
All about You Photo Studio
Legacy Studios
Gateway to the Soul Photo Studio
Snap!
Hot Shots!
K.I.S.S. Photography
Angel Wings Photography

Guess that should do for now.


----------

